# Alleria - EXEC sucht für jetzt und WoD!



## Zulekay (6. Oktober 2014)

*Die Gilde EXEC ruft zur Verstärkung!*

schwierige Zeiten stehen vor uns! Auch EXEC hat sich gewappnet um die drohenden gefahren, die unsere Welt heimsuchen abzuschmettern! Helft uns beim richten über alljene die es zu weit getrieben haben...

Exec legt sehr großen Wert auf die Gildengemeinschaft. Das bedeutet, dass ihr nicht nur herzlich im TS und im Forum willkommen seid, sondern euch auch vielfältig mit einbringen könnt und sollt. Es liegt an euch, wie stark ihr eingebunden werdet!

Wir bieten Spielniveau und Beständigkeit innerhalb des Raides, sowie sehr lange Erfahrung in der Raid- und Gildenleitung!

*Unser Ziel zu WoD:*
Den aktuellen Content auf dem mythischen Schwierigkeitsgrad abgeschlossen zu haben, bevor der nächste Content erscheint!

*Unsere Raidzeiten:*


Montag: 19:45 - 22:30Uhr
Mittwoch: 19:45 - 22:30Uhr
 

*Was wir bieten:*


Regelmäßige Raids, Teamspeakserver & Homepage
Freundschaftliche Gildenverhältnisse
Raiderfahrung aus allen Bereichen (10'er HC sowie 25'er HC)
 

*Was wir von euch erwarten:*


Zuverlässigkeit, Klassenkenntnis, Freundlichkeit und Pünktlichkeit
Wiperesistenz, Team- und Zielorientiert, Reife und ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren
Forenaktivität (Lesen reicht)
 

*Aktuell suchen wir für unseren WoD Raid noch folgende Positionen:*


1x *Pala Heal* (min. iLvL 640 & min nHc XP!)
 

*Bewerbungen anderer Klassen sind auch gern gesehen.*

Hinterlasst uns eine Bewerbung auf der HP:
http://www.exec.gildenhome.de

Oder nehmt direkt Kontakt auf: zulekay@gmail.com


Beste Grüße!


----------



## Zulekay (7. Oktober 2014)

/push

[Aktualisiert: 10/14Hc down!]


----------



## Zulekay (8. Oktober 2014)

Wir suchen noch! Verstäkrung erbeten!


----------



## Zulekay (9. Oktober 2014)

[Aktualisiert: 09.10.14]
Wir suchen noch Gildies und Leute für den Mythisch Modus für Pre-Patch und zu WoD dann!


----------



## Zulekay (14. Oktober 2014)

Für den 15.10.14 wären noch Proberaidplätze frei! Meldet euch!

Gestern erlag uns Thok (Hc).

 

Grundsätzlich besteht das Interesse einer Raidfusion, bitte Kontakt entsprechend aufnehmen.


----------



## Zulekay (16. Oktober 2014)

Mittwoch sind wir nun einmal im "neuen" Heroisch" durchgelaufen.

Wir Suchen aktuell noch engagierte Spieler für den Mythisch-Modus, den wir gerne noch vor dem Addon Clearen wollen.


----------



## Zulekay (23. Dezember 2014)

Neue Rekrutierung [23.12.14]


1x *Pala Heal* (min. iLvL 640 & min nHc XP!)


----------

